# Homesteader Heaven- Marshall NC



## osovagabundo (Sep 26, 2009)

3 BDR + bonus room 1 bath ranch in rural mountain town of Marshall Western North Carolina. We had to leave mid renovation to attend to health issues and now are offering up this ideal location . 1200 sq ft upstairs and 1200 sq ft walk out basement partially framed with a NEW bonus room , stone wall and buckstove. 2 yr old fridge and electric range, new freezer. There is thermostatically controlled baseboard heat(necessary for bank loan approval) but a 2 year old *Eco-efficient pellet wood(no chopping!) stove* heats the house for about $400 for the whole winter. About 1.3 acres on a knoll, about a 40 yard gravel drive way, Very private at the the end of a state maintained(snow plowed)paved road. 1.5 miles from a new elementary/middle school. Nestled in a cove at the base of a mountain with an old wagon trail that takes you to 360 views and lots of wild berries , apples, mushrooms and more. A dogs paradise. no zoning, few building regulations. a new 1200 sq ft garden space turned w/ amendments. a branch, well water and few neighbors. This is a *fixer-upper*, we had designs to open it up as the house allows a lot of interior wall adjustment. if 40-50K were done to this house it would be easily a 250K home by regional market value.This about 6 miles from downtown Marshall and 24 from Asheville and 11 from Hot springs and the AT. Also *south facing* and on a knoll would be perfect for *solar applications*. The soil is very rich and the water is the best.
490 Mcdevitt Road Marshall NC 28753

http://listings.listhub.net/pages/WNCRMLS/445592/?channel=zillow
or call me at 828-713-2405


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the link does not work for me.


----------



## osovagabundo (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi 
I just posted a new working link


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I love the stone foundation and the views. Why don't you paint one of the bedrooms a nice blue color, lols?


----------

